# An MBTI Christmas: Your Type's Ideal Christmas



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

This time of year everyone is running around, shopping, cooking, talking, visiting, giving, receiving, eating, and drinking. And more I guess, but those are the main ones. 

For me, I get fed up with the social interaction pretty quickly. Not just fed up but totally tired out. This is probably because I'm an introvert so that's kind of obvious. But when I think about it there are actually a lot of ways I would like to celebrate Christmas that are different from the ways my family does. I don't mean this in an "I want to cut the christmas tree in half because I'm an iconclast 5w4 INTP" way.....although that might be kind of funny.... I mean it like how things would be run. How presents would be opened. Visiting family. Etc.

So to get started, here's some info on my ideal Christmas 
_INTP 5w4_*No screaming kids, family members or not. If your child is screaming, please get them out of my house or deal with them. 
*No chaotic present opening. If a group is unwrapping presents then there needs to be pacing. Throwing wrapping paper around, yelling, dumping ribbons, tissue paper tearing, etc can easily result in lost presents and hurt feelings from the giver (impolite)
*No stiff family dinners. They require too much clean up and never work out the way you want them to. In my experience these types of events are more like The National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, which I would rather just watch on TV and not at my own dinner table.
*Equal visiting between friends, family, and myself. This one is pretty important to me. I hate how Christmas has become a strict Family holiday OR Friends holiday. What happened to balance? And why is it weird to enjoy some days in December by yourself? Do you have to spend every moment visiting people you don't really want to see and talking about things you aren't really interested in? I would like to watch movies and anime in the dark with candles around me drinking brandy. 

These are my main dreams for the perfect holiday. I might add some more later. What are yours?


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

My ideal Christmas is where people give me a bunch of cash and gifts and are ok with me forgetting to get them anything in return. A casual party would be fun too but I mostly want moolah.


----------



## science_buddies (Nov 25, 2012)

I absolutely hate receiving gifts, whether I like them is irrelevant. I'm bad at it, and people are usually dissatisfied with my reaction. My "I fucking hate this" and my "I LOVE this" face are roughly the same. So perhaps a day where, instead of exchanging gifts (a chore, _yawn_), we create a giant castle out of toothpicks or go caroling wearing far too many hats and far too little clothing to be decent! 

Wow, those are both great ideas that need to be implemented within my household ASAP. 

((I am so true to type it hurts))


----------



## sopranopera (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know if other INFPs agree with me, but I feel so jolly and gleeful during Christmas time. I have a hard time maintaining my Christmas spirit, but when I manage to contain and maintain it, I just become this ball of energy and happiness and love. I get a "I just want to spread the love and joy to the world! I love you all! Merry Christmas! God Bless us, everyone!" attitude.


----------



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

I have some INFP friends that are gleeful during Christmas. I find it to be a huge stressor of obligation. Then again the month of January is so dead maybe it is good that Christmas goes so over the top.
@science_buddies lolz at faces thing. I kind of do that too. People think I really hate stuff when I love it but I'm pretty good at making people believe I like something when I dont. 

My mom is an ESFJ. That makes for a conflicting christmas.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am a social 5w6 ENTP and all I care about is being surrounded by family. I live in the West, they are all in the East. I visit once a year in July. I miss Christmas with my family.


----------



## alicecharlotte (Dec 21, 2012)

ENTJ-everything being calm and orderly. I like to know exactly what I'm going to be doing on Christmas, which is normally nothing! I like just lounging around!


----------



## Issmene (Jun 8, 2012)

INFP - I dunno, people make such a big deal out of christmas. Sure, it is fun spending time with friends and family, eating nice stuff, singing songs and doing fun stuff. But it's so busy right now for me and there is so much I have to do/think of that my brain is overheating, just because it's christmas.. Some people feel like planning eeeeeverything and emphasize the small talk/socialising, which makes me nervous, I just want to relax and have fun


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

IxFP: Please don't bring crying children. Or so many people that you might as well dig my ancestors up from the grave, too. Gifts that aren't shoes or ugly sweaters are good. And please don't ask me what I'm doing with my life and comparing me to my elite sister. Other than that, merry christmas. I'll be staring at the TV awkwardly if you dare want to start awkward conversation.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

INTJ 9w1 - Hm, probably just let me have a whole sofa to myself so I can lie down and read. Possibly let me have my music playing at the same time.
No having to sit at the dinner table, talk to people out of politeness or have people wanting me to do things. Also, let me retreat if I want and just go on my laptop.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

ENFP - 6w7
For Christmas day:
Cuddled up on the sofa with family around me and all opening presents in a circle (we take turns so no one gets stared at). I like being able to cook nice things, play old board games, go for a walk when no one's outside, watch films with family etc. I like it to be very chilled and relaxed with no one stressed out.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

My ideal holidays are none at all. Christmas, Thanksgiving, New Years, they're all just regular days for me. I really dislike the fuss, I much prefer a quiet day in with no-one in particular.

I sound like a grumpy old man...


----------



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

@tanstaafl28 That sucks. Hopefully you can hang out with them this year. 

In my opinion there are way too many guests at christmas. I would love to have a christmas where I select the people I want around. But then again as Calvin's dad in Calvin and Hobbes would say, it builds character. @hulia your post made me laugh. It sounds similar to my experience. 

It looks like introverts and judgers prefer a quieter christmas. (Is that really a surprise?) While the extraverts and perceivers like a busier one. (once again, not surprising.) We're staying true to MBTI! Now if someone would post and break the mold.....


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like holiday traditions, listening to some Christmas music (especially the old-fashioned kind), looking at all of the pretty trees and lights, and baking or having holiday meals. 

However, I can't stand the whole commercial aspect of Christmas, hate excessive shopping, and the only people who I think it's in any way "fun" to shop for are usually small children, and even then, I ain't getting in a fist fight with anyone over the latest toy, I'm more likely to give a child cute or useful things from a smaller local business, or used books in good condition, or easily acquire one large item in the middle of the night when no other shoppers are there around to get on my nerves.

Otherwise I'd rather cook or make gifts or give gift cards and say to hell with it. I'd much rather experience a 19th century middle class English or German Christmas, I think, than a 21st century American Christmas.

But I actually do like some of the American traditions from the 20th century, and I am going to go see _Les Miserables _on Christmas Day. I've never gone to the movies on Christmas Day before, I even have considered at some points that it's sacrilegious to see certain films at Christmas, or to make anyone work on Christmas day (you know, the movie theater employees)...but man I really want to see _Les Miserables _and I had some events happen recently so I won't be spending the holidays the way I thought I would be, and I don't have time to get ready for a trip to WV, so this is my holiday treat to myself this year. Next year I may realize that ethically I won't stand for anyone (like movie theater employees) working on Christmas day, but I already got my ticket in advance, and that's what I'm doing.

Usually I cook. I may go to a candlelight Christmas eve service. I don't think I"ll be cooking this year.


----------



## Phantomhive (May 21, 2012)

@tine Your christmas celebration sounds awesome. I want to steal it and do that at my house. :happy:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

toffee said:


> My ideal Christmas is where people give me a bunch of cash and gifts and are ok with me forgetting to get them anything in return. A casual party would be fun too but I mostly want moolah.


I find you to be a disgusting person.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I find you to be a disgusting person.



Oops? Would you have found me more decent if I lied?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

toffee said:


> Oops? Would you have found me more decent if I lied?


No. It's fine that you want gifts, but you want gifts and to give nothing in return, what are you, 8 years old?


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

fourtines said:


> No. It's fine that you want gifts, but you want gifts and to give nothing in return, what are you, 8 years old?


It's pretty interesting that you can assume so much about me and my character based off of two sentences, however completely miss important details and not take into considerations many possibilities. I'm not going to assume you're an idiot, you're probably a decently intelligent person with a good heart. However, based off of your posts, I CAN assume you lack reading comprehension. So let's review my original statement together and break it down.



> My ideal Christmas is where people give me a bunch of cash and gifts and are ok with me forgetting to get them anything in return. A casual party would be fun too but I mostly want moolah.



Ok, based off of this statement we can both agree on the following.

1) That I'm pretty materialistic
2) I don't take the social, being with family, a time for giving mumbo jumbo too seriously.

These are both very true. I do not deny this. However, you missed some two very key points of my post, and I mentioned them for a reason. 

1) I specifically stated this is my *ideal* Christmas. Being an ideal, it does not necessarily reflect *reality *
2) I specifically stated that they don't mind about me *forgetting* to buy them gifts. This heavily suggests there is no ill intent or malice. It simply means I forgot.

Now let's look at a multitude of possible reasons why I might forget to buy people gifts

1) I may not be from a religious or cultural background that celebrates Christmas. 
2) I might have a pretty heavy work load and hectic schedule that prevents Christmas shopping
3) I may have been traveling.
4) I may simply be absent minded.
5) Making people happy might not be something I care about because I'm Oscar the Grouch. 


I've thrown out a few possibilities and I'll let you ponder over them. Now let me answer your question.

No, I am not 8 years old, I am 21. I don't see how anything I said implied that I was prepubescent. 

Also as for your assertion that I want gifts without giving anything in return, as far as I understood, they were 'gifts', not 'trades'.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

toffee said:


> It's pretty interesting that you can assume so much about me and my character based off of two sentences, however completely miss important details and not take into considerations many possibilities. I'm not going to assume you're an idiot, you're probably a decently intelligent person with a good heart. However, based off of your posts, I CAN assume you lack reading comprehension. So let's review my original statement together and break it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter what you say here, in my Fi value system any person who perverts the meaning of the holidays - religious or not - into "give me cash and let me passive-aggressively 'forget' to give anyone else anything in return" is an asshole.

Ideally, you want to live in a world where people will allow you to be a selfish taker. Yeah, I find that pretty disgusting and childish.

This has nothing to do with reading comprehension and everything to do with ethics.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I guess its against the stereotype. For Christmas I am having dinner with my family in a 5* hotel restaurant. Fancy, but nothing big. I don't mind that. It's New Year that will be the party.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

toffee said:


> My ideal Christmas is where people give me a bunch of cash and gifts and are ok with me forgetting to get them anything in return. A casual party would be fun too but I mostly want moolah.


Considering the 'hate' you received for this post I just wanted to congratulate you for making it 

Not to say others are lying and most probably do wish for the whole ''family closeness'' bullshit, but you were honest in a way that most people wouldn't be. 

My family sucks, and I don't believe in loving and respecting them on the sole basis of them being family for that alone means nothing. Either way, for me christmas is just another day and will be spent the same way I spend any other day.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Well this makes a lot more sense to me, but your first few posts to me instead suggested a kind of disrespectful, narcissistic selfishness rather than a simple disregard for a holiday that is not of your religious and cultural beliefs. I am too hyper-aware of the trend now in the West for people to be very selfish, and I apologize for presuming that this was what you were espousing. I misunderstood your post (though it was actually kind of vague, it makes a ton more sense in relation to what you just posted here.) Thanks for explaining.


Yeah, I don't think you had any bad intent, and honestly, I DID leave out my personal background and beliefs. It's just that I don't see my beliefs as particularly relevant or important in the grand scheme of things. I also totally understand your frustration with the commercialization of Christmas. It's frustrating to see something important to you being cheapened and trivialized.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Well this makes a lot more sense to me, but your first few posts to me instead suggested a kind of disrespectful, narcissistic selfishness rather than a simple disregard for a holiday that is not of your religious and cultural beliefs. I am too hyper-aware of the trend now in the West for people to be very selfish, and I apologize for presuming that this was what you were espousing. I misunderstood your post (though it was actually kind of vague, it makes a ton more sense in relation to what you just posted here.) Thanks for explaining.





fourtines said:


> I just have strong opinions about the over-commercialization of Christmas and I now understand that Christmas simply is not aligned with @toffee's religious and cultural beliefs. It was a misunderstanding, and yes about certain things I am very reactive.


That's not a justification for the personal attack we just witnessed.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

niss said:


> That's not a justification for the personal attack we just witnessed.


I disagree, and if @toffee forgives me I don't see why you're butting in now.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't care much for Christmas due to the focus on trading gifts. A gift should be something without strings or obligations. 

Ideally, I'd do away with the gift giving, and go for time with friends, family, and a religious service. Throw in a nice meal I'm set.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I disagree, and if @toffee forgives me I don't see why you're butting in now.


Because I just read what you had posted.


----------



## amberlillies (May 10, 2012)

INFP - For the introvert in me, it's so tiresome to be around people all day. I always feel so drained after big holiday get-togethers like Christmas. But, the perfect Christmas for me, provided I have the funds for it, is to give everyone a ton of presents, and watch them open it. I love Christmas shopping, getting and receiving gifts. For me, it's not the present, but seeing that I made them happy, and letting them know they've made me happy. It's the thought that counts, and I think will all the stress and hassle, people forget that. They just get the lousy sweater no one wants, or buy them a gift card from a store they don't even like.

If I could have the perfect Christmas, it would be with everyone I love, friends and family. And we'd all relax, talk and watch old Christmas movies together. Dinner would actually taste good, and people actually liked what they gave and got. 

Oh, and I'd also get a cat for Christmas. Then it would be perfect.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

walking tourist said:


> isfp, 7w6
> 
> My ideal Christmas includes:
> singing in the choir on Christmas Eve... lots of carols and anthems... and a descant or two would be fun (I like singing high notes!!!)... candlelight, a decorated church... an instrumental prelude would be nice, too (woodwinds would make me the happiest!!!)
> ...


this sounds perfect! at every line I thought _"yes! Yes!"_


----------



## geniedownunder (Nov 22, 2012)

Something simple, without much fuss. A few presents for the kids (not a mountain), a simple lunch with family, and the afternoon sitting round watching the kids play.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

INTP 5w4....

I'd like Christmas to be family but not annoying. Don't care about gifts all that much, and I'd hate if people insisted on gifts. I'd like there to be a bit of alcohol in case family derped.
Anyway, I'd like it to be not a religious Jesus-fest. I'd like my family to not insist I go to church on Christmas Eve.
I'd like to make it secular. Recognize that Christmas was originally a pagan winter solstice fest (or ignore that part) and just let everyone celebrate Christmas. It's a goodwill time of year, and everyone coming together to be happy at least for one day. I like that.
I'd like to not be pissed off to the point where my NT comes out and ruins Christmas by telling everyone their religion is BS xD


----------



## Teya (Jan 23, 2012)

INFJ 5w4. Ice skating and sledding with friends during the days leading up to Christmas. A big tree with ornaments and lights. Quiet evenings with the lights off except for the tree and candles, a big stack of books to read, some good TV shows to watch with my family. On Christmas eve, a fun day with family and then the candlelight service at my church. On Christmas morning, stockings and a nice breakfast and presents. A fun, dressy Christmas party is always fun too. I like dressing up and having fun now and then. And classic Christmas music is a must. And fudge. I want it to be a time where I can show my family and friends how much I care about them through gifts and quality time, and remember Jesus' birth.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

INFP.I believe I have actually experienced my own ideal image of Christmas. In 2004, I saw snow for the first (and probably last) time. Where I live, the city had not seen substantial snowfall in almost 80 years, and it was the first recorded white Christmas in history for the area. Words cannot express the pure joy of that day. We didn't even care about the presents, I just spent the whole day playing outside with my family in the snow. To this day, I still consider that the best day of my life  It was a Christmas miracle.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

No Christmas is my Christmas.


----------



## fizzacks (Dec 28, 2012)

Social interaction with my crazy family so...lots of drinking on my part. From there I think I'd be alright because, you know, who cares.


----------

